# Diesel Fans 2013/14 cars



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2013)

I came across this article that outlines all the diesel cars coming to the US soon. It's great that there will be more options soon (though most are kind of high end) ... maybe it will kick Subaru into bringing their diesel boxer over finally!

http://www.thedieseldriver.com/2013/01/diesel-car-lineup-in-us-for-2013-2014-preview-report/


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Diesels, but I'm gonna have to call shenanigans on this whole DEF fiasco.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2013)

The Mazda looks interesting but it really sucks that they didn't bring the wagon over as well, that thing looks sweet.

Looks like VW continues to be the only non-luxury diesel wagon for another year. Will be interesting to see if VW steps up their game when/if Mazda gets the CX5 diesel here.

I think VW is going to have to step up its game a bit in general now that it is having non-luxury competition in this segment. But they seem more interested in hybrids now and I can understand why considering the Jetta Hybrid out performs the diesel in MPG yet still has respectable performance.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I'm a big fan of Diesels, but I'm gonna have to call shenanigans on this whole DEF fiasco.



What fiasco?



riverc0il said:


> The Mazda looks interesting but it really sucks that they didn't bring the wagon over as well, that thing looks sweet.
> 
> Looks like VW continues to be the only non-luxury diesel wagon for another year. Will be interesting to see if VW steps up their game when/if Mazda gets the CX5 diesel here.
> 
> I think VW is going to have to step up its game a bit in general now that it is having non-luxury competition in this segment. But they seem more interested in hybrids now and I can understand why considering the Jetta Hybrid out performs the diesel in MPG yet still has respectable performance.



I'm surprised the Tiguan doesn't come with a diesel. Supposedly, there's a Passat (Outback type) vehicle coming out in 2014 ... that'd be nice to have in a diesel.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I'm a big fan of Diesels, but I'm gonna have to call shenanigans on this whole DEF fiasco.



Yup, I have been strongly considering getting a diesel but because of this DEF situation I'm looking at diesel's 2009 and earlier


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup, I have been strongly considering getting a diesel but because of this DEF situation I'm looking at diesel's 2009 and earlier



Most of the VWs don't use the Urea stuff. But I don't see the big deal, it's just like keeping your washer fluid full or checking the oil/power steering fluid/air filter or anything else you need to keep track of in your car.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of the VWs don't use the Urea stuff. But I don't see the big deal, it's just like keeping your washer fluid full or checking the oil/power steering fluid/air filter or anything else you need to keep track of in your car.



If you run out of it, your car won't start. This was intentionally designed by the EPA to force you to fill it up. I'm always leery of new technology as well. I don't know if this will cause problems 5-10 years down the road.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of the VWs don't use the Urea stuff. But I don't see the big deal, it's just like keeping your washer fluid full or checking the oil/power steering fluid/air filter or anything else you need to keep track of in your car.



11$ a gallon for cow piss?!? Some mofo ranchers must be laughing all the way to the bank!!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> 11$ a gallon for cow piss?!? Some mofo ranchers must be laughing all the way to the bank!!



Or pay sub-$3.00 at the pump at a truck stop.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Or pay sub-$3.00 at the pump at a truck stop.



ok, maybe I was  exaggerating... A 2.5 gallon jug cost about 9$ wholesale in these parts. Truck Stops may have DEF pumps, but there are NONE on Long Island. The infrastructure needs to vastly improve in order for diesel to recognize its full potential.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of the VWs don't use the Urea stuff. But I don't see the big deal, it's just like keeping your washer fluid full or checking the oil/power steering fluid/air filter or anything else you need to keep track of in your car.


^^^ this. What the heck is the big deal? If a vehicle has it, you have it checked when you service the vehicle. If you do your own service, you're out a few extra bucks and have one more thing to do. This is really preventing diesel from recognizing its potential? There are only two things holding diesel back: negative public perception (of diesel and pump cost, not long run cost) and hybrids getting almost as good MPG (for big vehicles) or better (for compacts) for a price tag sometimes less than diesel, sometimes not.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> ^^^ this. What the heck is the big deal? If a vehicle has it, you have it checked when you service the vehicle. If you do your own service, you're out a few extra bucks and have one more thing to do. This is really preventing diesel from recognizing its potential? There are only two things holding diesel back: negative public perception (of diesel and pump cost, not long run cost) and hybrids getting almost as good MPG (for big vehicles) or better (for compacts) for a price tag sometimes less than diesel, sometimes not.



"have it checked when you service the vehicle" ??? Do you realize you have to add a few quarts of this magic elixir with every fill up? The consumption of DEF will vary but in my experience those who do more highway miles use more. Maybe I misunderstand your comment but it seems like you think this is like an oil change. Let me assure you that is not the case. I will agree to your final two points though. Again I will have to call shenanigans on special interest groups in those situations as well...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> ok, maybe I was  exaggerating... A 2.5 gallon jug cost about 9$ wholesale in these parts. Truck Stops may have DEF pumps, but there are NONE on Long Island. The infrastructure needs to vastly improve in order for diesel to recognize its full potential.



I guess that makes sense.   Long Island wouldn't have much call for long haul truck stops and nobody but local traffic buys fuel in New York because of the taxes.   There are a bunch on the DC-NY-Boston-Maine corridor.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I guess that makes sense.   Long Island wouldn't have much call for long haul truck stops and nobody but local traffic buys fuel in New York because of the taxes.   There are a bunch on the DC-NY-Boston-Maine corridor.



Actually there is just to much NIMBYism down here. To even think of building a truck stop would create a ridiculous public uproar. Remember, "if you have it, a truck brought it". Also confused with your "nobody but local traffic..." statement. Do you have any idea how many millions of "nobody's" buy gas every day down here?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Actually there is just to much NIMBYism down here. To even think of building a truck stop would create a ridiculous public uproar. Remember, "if you have it, a truck brought it". Also confused with your "nobody but local traffic..." statement. Do you have any idea how many millions of "nobody's" buy gas every day down here?



The point I was trying to make is that local truck fleets have their own local maintanence and DEF supply.   It's impractical for a diesel automobile owner to buy a 55 gallon drum of DEF so you pay a premium for plastic jugs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> "have it checked when you service the vehicle" ??? Do you realize you have to add a few quarts of this magic elixir with every fill up? The consumption of DEF will vary but in my experience those who do more highway miles use more. Maybe I misunderstand your comment but it seems like you think this is like an oil change. Let me assure you that is not the case. I will agree to your final two points though. Again I will have to call shenanigans on special interest groups in those situations as well...



My understanding was the Urea needs to be changed/added only a every few months and not at every fill-up. I'm sure it varies by model, but every fill up is ridiculous.

I don't think a diesel is a great option in a metro area if you are getting one for mileage. They excel at lots of highway miles or back road cruising. If you live in a city a hybrid is more practical mileage wise. TDi's are definitely more fun to drive however. City driving my mpg's drop to the low 30's and I'm averaging 37.5 with mixed driving. The one long all highway trip I took got me 46 mpg and that was cruising at 75-80.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> My understanding was the Urea needs to be changed/added only a every few months and not at every fill-up. I'm sure it varies by model, but every fill up is ridiculous.



Yeah.   Diesel pickups have an idiot light that goes off with ~1,000 miles before the tank runs out.   DEF at the pump at a truck stop is usually about $2.89 per gallon.  

 That doesn't stop a dealer from price gouging.   Check out this Consumer Reports article about a Mercedes dealer:
http://news.consumerreports.org/car...-bit-adblue-over-spending-a-lot-of-green.html

That Consumer Reports Mercedes GL consumed 7.5 gallons of DEF in 16,500 miles.   It is indeed something you're intended to do when you change your oil.   With my driving pattern, I go past a TA or Pilot truck stop often enough to keep a tank topped off.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Actually there is just to much NIMBYism down here. To even think of building a truck stop would create a ridiculous public uproar. Remember, "if you have it, a truck brought it". Also confused with your "nobody but local traffic..." statement. Do you have any idea how many millions of "nobody's" buy gas every day down here?



"Nobody"....  I was talking about long haul truckers.   An indy trucker delivering or picking up on Long Island isn't likely to buy fuel there due to the cost.   Anybody with a local truck fleet on Long Island is going to have their own DEF pump.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> My understanding was the Urea needs to be changed/added only a every few months and not at every fill-up. I'm sure it varies by model, but every fill up is ridiculous.
> 
> I don't think a diesel is a great option in a metro area if you are getting one for mileage. They excel at lots of highway miles or back road cruising. If you live in a city a hybrid is more practical mileage wise. TDi's are definitely more fun to drive however. City driving my mpg's drop to the low 30's and I'm averaging 37.5 with mixed driving. The one long all highway trip I took got me 46 mpg and that was cruising at 75-80.



Doesn't the gas to diesel become a wash when a gas engine gets 38-40 mpg though?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I go past a TA or Pilot truck stop often enough to keep a tank topped off.



Do you have a diesel?



Puck it said:


> Doesn't the gas to diesel become a wash when a gas engine gets 38-40 mpg though?



When solid fun to drive cars attain that mileage, then yes. Most of the gas cars reaching that mileage are small and underpowered. My TDi is a wagon with a ton of room, a six speed, and a very nice interior (don't confuse the JSW with the dumb-ed down sedan). I'm not beating anyone in a drag race, but there is more than enough power for getting up to highway speed and passing. Only thing I miss somewhat is the AWD.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you have a diesel?
> 
> 
> 
> When solid fun to drive cars attain that mileage, then yes. Most of the gas cars reaching that mileage are small and underpowered. My TDi is a wagon with a ton of room, a six speed, and a very nice interior (don't confuse the JSW with the dumb-ed down sedan). I'm not beating anyone in a drag race, but there is more than enough power for getting up to highway speed and passing. Only thing I miss somewhat is the AWD.



The missing AWD was the only reason I did not buy one of these. My Outback does the job though, getting 31mpg on the highway!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> The missing AWD was the only reason I did not buy one of these. My Outback does the job though, getting 31mpg on the highway!



My girlfriend has an 2012 Outback also with a 6 speed so we have that if we really need AWD ... but my car is definitely more fun to drive than hers.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> My girlfriend has an 2012 Outback also with a 6 speed so we have that if we really need AWD ... but my car is definitely more fun to drive than hers.



I use the Outback for work and skiing when more room is needed. If I want fun stuff to drive, I can choose from the following: Wifes 2012 Acura TL-SHAWD, Sons 2011 WRX and my favorite for warm weather, my 99 Vette. Actually out of the 3, the WRX gets the worst gas mileage...go figure!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Geoff said:


> "Nobody"....  I was talking about long haul truckers.   An indy trucker delivering or picking up on Long Island isn't likely to buy fuel there due to the cost.   Anybody with a local truck fleet on Long Island is going to have their own DEF pump.



ok, you are correct. Most OTR truckers with any sense fuel up in Jersey. Admittedly, my experience has been with a local truck fleet consisting of a hand pump for DEF... My concern is for Joe Average who just bought that brand new Super Duty Pick-up. Where does he get DEF? I would also bet the need for DEF will rule out any future conversion to Bio-diesel...


----------



## darent (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> My girlfriend has an 2012 Outback also with a 6 speed so we have that if we really need AWD ... but my car is definitely more fun to drive than hers.



that 2012 outback, 6 speed manual?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you have a diesel?



No, but I have a lot of friends with diesel pickups.   As you can imagine, the first time "add DEF" idiot light goes on, it becomes bar conversation for the next week.   I filled two 5 gallon gas cans with DEF at a Connecticut Turnpike TA truck stop for a friend last summer. I was driving right by it on a business trip and he needed to refill.   That's how I got clued in to the whole truck stop pump thing and the sub-$3.00 pump price.

I burn about 2 gallons of diesel per summer in the boat.   That's it for me.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> The missing AWD was the only reason I did not buy one of these. My Outback does the job though, getting 31mpg on the highway!



As a GTI driver, I also think the option package on the Jetta diesel wagon is a deal killer.   No xenon headlights.   I'd like a TDi 4Motion GTI Sportwagen like you can get in Europe with all the bells & whistles.   I imagine they limit the feature list on the Jetta wagon so it doesn't compete with Audi.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

darent said:


> that 2012 outback, 6 speed manual?



Yes


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Doesn't the gas to diesel become a wash when a gas engine gets 38-40 mpg though?


There are no gas engines averaging that much. There are some compacts and small family cars getting that much on the highway but city mileage is much lower. My VW has averaged 40 MPG exactly over 20,000 miles. The gasers getting 40 MPG highway are still only averaging very low 30s. In the long term over a lifetime of miles, the diesel still comes out ahead. Hybrids are starting to be a better buy if you strictly value MPG and total cost of ownership and don't care about performance.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> "have it checked when you service the vehicle" ??? Do you realize you have to add a few quarts of this magic elixir with every fill up? The consumption of DEF will vary but in my experience those who do more highway miles use more. Maybe I misunderstand your comment but it seems like you think this is like an oil change. Let me assure you that is not the case. I will agree to your final two points though. Again I will have to call shenanigans on special interest groups in those situations as well...


Alright, maybe I was making a bad assumption here, but it seems like everyone else is making that assumption as well. What current year consumer diesel models require this at every fuel up? If this is the case, those diesel models are not good options. But I am not familiar with any current model consumer diesel cars that this is the case for.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> My VW has averaged 40 MPG exactly over 20,000 miles.



You are obviously not driving in near Boston like I am .... still happy with 37.5 average for my drive in the commute ..


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Alright, maybe I was making a bad assumption here, but it seems like everyone else is making that assumption as well. What current year consumer diesel models require this at every fuel up? If this is the case, those diesel models are not good options. But I am not familiar with any current model consumer diesel cars that this is the case for.



That's a good question. One I can't answer as I only deal with the truck end of this. Even the little 4/6 cylinder Isuzu's require a few quarts every couple of hundred miles... Also why are all hybrids gas? Wouldn't a diesel hybrid be much more efficient?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> That's a good question. One I can't answer as I only deal with the truck end of this. Even the little 4/6 cylinder Isuzu's require a few quarts every couple of hundred miles... Also why are all hybrids gas? Wouldn't a diesel hybrid be much more efficient?


I think there is an issue with how the engines work. A cycle issue or something like that? I can't remember. And the cost doesn't justify the minimal increase in performance either. You won't be seeing diesel hybrids ever, I don't think.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You are obviously not driving in near Boston like I am .... still happy with 37.5 average for my drive in the commute ..


No but my commute seriously destroys my MPG, especially in the winter. My commute is only 7 minutes one way. In the winter, my engine doesn't even get halfway to fully warmed up before I turn it off. In the winter, my work commute probably nets me about 30mpg each way at best, sometimes worse.

While it would use more fuel, I would have much better MPG with a longer commute. Also, quite a bit colder up here which again hits the MPG and I run snows for about six months as well. I suspect someone living in rural MA or even further south with a flatish and long commute without traffic could easily run 45+ average MPG without trying and maybe even 50 with a stick and exacting driving habits. My best tank was 46.something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2013)

Sitting in traffic definitely kills the mileage on my 3 big time.  Thankfully that only accounts for about 5 miles of my 100 mile round trip daily commute.  With snows on, I'm averaging about 34; with the summer tires it was 35.5.   I don't see much of a drop off driving fast on the highway.  I average 75-80 mph for about 75 miles of that commute.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> No but my commute seriously destroys my MPG, especially in the winter. My commute is only 7 minutes one way. In the winter, my engine doesn't even get halfway to fully warmed up before I turn it off. In the winter, my work commute probably nets me about 30mpg each way at best, sometimes worse.
> 
> While it would use more fuel, I would have much better MPG with a longer commute. Also, quite a bit colder up here which again hits the MPG and I run snows for about six months as well. I suspect someone living in rural MA or even further south with a flatish and long commute without traffic could easily run 45+ average MPG without trying and maybe even 50 with a stick and exacting driving habits. My best tank was 46.something.



Have you thought about a frost heater? http://www.frostheater.com Warms the coolant up to temp in the morning before you head out. You'd prob get better mileage that way and you would have heat right off the bat.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Have you thought about a frost heater? http://www.frostheater.com Warms the coolant up to temp in the morning before you head out. You'd prob get better mileage that way and you would have heat right off the bat.


Very interesting. Not sure if it is worth $140 plus labor to install it. But goodness knows I've accidentally tried to turn on the heat before the engine is warmed up far too many times only to look down at my engine temp 15 minutes later and see it is still barely halfway there! :roll:

I'll have to poke around and see what other folks are saying about that product. The web site is pretty sketchy as far as a business goes...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like it needs to be plugged in, won't work for me at home, work, or ski areas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Looks like it needs to be plugged in, won't work for me at home, work, or ski areas.



Well yeah, it'd be mainly for home use. Plug it in with a timer so it starts up a couple hours before you need to leave. Everyone on the TDi forum seem to love them and the guy who makes them is active there if you want to direct questions to him. I don't think it gets cold enough at my place for one.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=367285&highlight=Frost+heater


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2013)

I live in a condo so it wouldn't work for me. I can't just stretch a cord out to my car.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 8, 2013)

Faux Wheel Drive


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I think there is an issue with how the engines work. A cycle issue or something like that? I can't remember. And the cost doesn't justify the minimal increase in performance either. You won't be seeing diesel hybrids ever, I don't think.



The current winner of the 24 hours of lemans is the Audi Diesel Hybrid. It was brought in this year and did far better than the Audi Diesel which has been dominating for years.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> That's a good question. One I can't answer as I only deal with the truck end of this. Even the little 4/6 cylinder Isuzu's require a few quarts every couple of hundred miles... Also why are all hybrids gas? Wouldn't a diesel hybrid be much more efficient?





riverc0il said:


> I think there is an issue with how the engines work. A cycle issue or something like that? I can't remember. And the cost doesn't justify the minimal increase in performance either. You won't be seeing diesel hybrids ever, I don't think.



I think it's just a cost thing right now. Diesel engines supposedly cost more (especially with all the fancy emissions stuff) and then add the extra cost for a Hybrid system and batteries and you price the car out too high for most people.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 8, 2013)

I was just on the Mazda UK website this morning. Lusting over their choice of Diesel engines with 6 speed manual transmissions in the CX-5 and Mazda6 Wagon. They have both a 150hp and 175hp diesels with 6 speed manuals. The CX5 is available with AWD, and the 6sp manual with your choice of Diesel engine.

Really sad we can't get these choices here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2013)

Ha, well here's your plug-in Diesel Hybrid Crossover ... now lets see if it actually makes it to production. I know it's too big for River, but as a family guy I'm interested ..

http://why.vw.com/stories#/stories/show/id/13041


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Ha, well here's your plug-in Diesel Hybrid Crossover ... now lets see if it actually makes it to production. I know it's too big for River, but as a family guy I'm interested ..
> 
> http://why.vw.com/stories#/stories/show/id/13041


That thing is pretty sharp looking.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2013)

More pics: http://www.autoblog.com/2013/01/14/volkswagen-crossblue-detroit-2013/


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably costs $50K. I'd love to be proven wrong but you have to pay the extra for both the diesel AND the hybrid tech and the performance will be only slightly better than an equivalent gas hybrid. I just don't see these things happening.


----------



## marcski (Feb 7, 2013)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/chevy-cruze-diesel-tests-american-demand-140108500.html


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Hopefully they come out with a wagon/hatchback and they'll have a hit!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw that. It has been talked about for a while and the numbers I saw are totally BORING. For this car segment and the price, this thing should be out performing the VW TDI. Similar numbers across the board, a little faster off the line, big whoop de doo. A base Jetta diesel is cheaper with similar spec. What is the point? Besides, TDI SportWagens outsell sedans dramatically. Might as well buy a hybrid, there is nothing special about this diesel offering and it is priced too high. $2600 more than a base VW TDI, what are they thinking!?! If you just want a sedan with good performance and good MPG, the Jetta Hybrid currently makes the most sense. Jetta TDI is significantly cheaper. What is the point? Hopefully this pending failure will not set back the case for diesels...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2014)

Want!

http://jalopnik.com/vw-will-bring-an-awd-manual-diesel-wagon-to-america-1562176442


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2014)

sweet!!

Now if only Mazda can be convinced to release their AWD MT Diesel CX-5 in the US.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2014)

An AWD diesel wagon. Now that's cool. They only list the HP figures on Jalopnik; they left out the best part: Torque- 236 lb-ft  Autoblog managed to get over 50mpg in their FWD Jetta TDI. Mid 40's realworld would be really respectable for an AWD with some cargo room.


----------



## amf (Apr 17, 2014)

I recently purchased a JSW TDI, and was a bit hesitant having had AWD for some time. While the ground clearance is a but low, it handled snowy Vermont roads quite well this past winter. I only really slipped when pulling into my driveway! Getting 50+ mpg on the highway at 75 mpg is a big plus, as is cruising up some of the hills without having to downshift. And AWD JSW would be awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2014)

amf said:


> I recently purchased a JSW TDI, and was a bit hesitant having had AWD for some time. While the ground clearance is a but low, it handled snowy Vermont roads quite well this past winter. I only really slipped when pulling into my driveway! Getting 50+ mpg on the highway at 75 mpg is a big plus, as is cruising up some of the hills without having to downshift. And AWD JSW would be awesome!



50 mpg seems kind of a stretch. I've had my TDI for a year and a half. I get mid 40's highway in the summer; with winter fuel, cold and snow tires it's tough to eek out 40mpg. I like that the new one has vents that close when it's cold out as it takes a while for the diesel engine to warm up and fuel economy sucks until the engine it up to temp. I might pick up a grill block for next winter: http://www.idparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3930&osCsid=4h4520m3ur39m84p0livqpsio5


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2014)

Our tdi wagon gets really awesome from, say, cannon to Plymouth...   More typical drives are maybe 40ish mpg.  We seem to get the best mileage when we are doing drives in the 50-60 mph range.  Highway driving seems to get us into the mid/upper 30's.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We seem to get the best mileage when we are doing drives in the 50-60 mph range.



If I'm doing this mileage will jump into the 50s!

Didn't realize there were so many tdi drivers here. We should start a sub-forum ...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2014)

How' the reliability been with the TDi's? I took a break from German cars after our 2002 A6 3.0q. Great car, it just was just over engineered and required a lot of work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Glenn said:


> How' the reliability been with the TDi's? I took a break from German cars after our 2002 A6 3.0q. Great car, it just was just over engineered and required a lot of work.



I've had no issues in 30k. Do not ever put gas in it. These are not like old diesels where you just drain the fuel and start over. Gas will blow up the fuel pump which then shreds the turbo and sends metal fragments through the whole fuel system. That will cost you $6-8k to fix ... VW has been covering the cost for this where there is no obvious misfueling on the owners part. The new system in the 2015 is not supposed to run as high pressure as the current ones so should not be as catastrophic. 

I know 4-5 TDi owners and none of them have had this issue so I think it's pretty rare. I do have a friend who had an A4 TDi and put gas in it ... insurance covered it, but she traded it in for a gas version because she didn't trust herself not to do it again.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ours is only a year old.  The only issue that jumps out is that the washer fluid light stays on because the car thinks the reservoir is empty.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2014)

I've always said that VW should hire some electrical engineers from Toyota or Honda.  They always seem to have funky electrical issues


----------

